# problema con PCB Wizard



## remramon2007 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hola gente como están? 

ando con un problema hace tiempo que utilizo el PCB Wizard 3.5 y desde ayer tengo un problema... hago un circuito y lo guardo, hasta ahí todo bien... ahora la cosa es que al querer abrirlos me dice que el archivo fue creado con una versión más nueva del PCB Wizard   o que el archivo está corrupto  
  no me explico como... ni porque sucede esto!! jajaja

a alguien le paso?? o sabe como solucionarlo??? gracias...

Un abrazo REM


----------



## TomasVarnik (Oct 13, 2010)

El PCB Wizard que usas lo instalaste o es portable? Es la versión oficial o la parcheada por CubituZ? 

Probá con una versión portable a ver si los abre...


----------



## jmboladeras (Feb 15, 2011)

Hola, remramon2007:

A mi me está ocurriendo lo que te pasó a ti.

Me he dejado un montón de horas inútiles, y... ¡¡sin los circuitos!!...    :enfadado:... 

He reinstalado el PCB Wizard, pero sigue ilgual... 

Lo curioso es que me abre todos los ficheros que he ido haciendo a lo largo de un tiempo, pero últimamente, alguno de los que hago, me sale el dichoso mensajito ...

¿Lo pudiste solucionar?...Si es así, te garadeceria me dijeses como lo hiciste.

Un atento saludo y gracias.

JosepM.
	
	



```

```


----------



## antrapra (Jul 4, 2012)

ALguien sabe la respuesta


----------

